# Depth shown on Lowrance while sitting flat in driveway...



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

You need to put your transducer flat on the driveway in a puddle.... 

Sound waves travel at different rates in air vs water...


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

How far to the ground?


----------



## B. Gregory (Aug 7, 2017)

Surffshr said:


> How far to the ground?


Less than 3ft.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

How does it read in the water? I wouldn't worry about what it says in the driveway, it isn't designed to work in the air. Might be a default number or the last known depth it read.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

If it is actually picking up the ping, then that sounds about right? The speed of sound in water varies but is faster than in air. I’ve not messed with Sounders out of water, but in certain there are constants that would verify all is well.


----------



## William Odling (Jan 8, 2020)

They can’t read accurately out of the water so don’t worry about what it says. The signal doesn’t travel the same in air as it does in water


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Careful turning it on out of the water, it'snot made to do that. After a few minutes it can damage the transducer. I know this one first hand.


----------



## RoosterTom (Aug 9, 2020)

I was watching a Lowrance video online - they said not to turn it on out of water... If you must, there is a setting (I don't recall what) that will allow to do it safely.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

RoosterTom said:


> I was watching a Lowrance video online - they said not to turn it on out of water... If you must, there is a setting (I don't recall what) that will allow to do it safely.


There is a pause sonar button on the right side touch screen menu for both Lowrance and Simrad.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

It won’t hurt turning on your sonar in the driveway. They say not to do it just to avoid having this question asked. 

If you mounted the transducer yourself, make sure it’s out of the way of any cavitation or turbulence from the hull design. Also needs to be mounted at the correct depth too. That’s why sometimes you lose youre depth at speeds.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

maybe your driveway is over a sink hole


----------

